# Another Snow Storm Coming



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Figure I'd give you guys a head up. Will be heading out to the store tonight rather then tomorrow as previously planned.

http://my.yahoo.com/rogers_y_frame.php?mh=0&url=http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_31391.aspx


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

18 hours!!?? sweet freakin' canada i'm moving to tampa.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I LOVE IT! I have to be at school for 8am, lol...I'm going from bayview/sheppard to sunnybrook hospital..takes me ~20 minutes MAX on a normal day, 35 on a snow day, but a day like tomorrow I expect to take 1hour... I won't leave too early though  I like sleeping


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I should add, I leave early too, when I can...tomorrow I'm aiming for 2:30 latest to leave there... before the bulk of sunnybrook persons leave at 3-330 lol

oh and yeah...then I get a 5 day weekend baby! OH YEAH! no classes again until tuesday!


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

York still colsed for us, so either way Im gonna enjoy the snow. Who wants to come over and trade some plants?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> 18 hours!!?? sweet freakin' canada i'm moving to tampa.


Duuuddee pick me up on the way, you & your gf can crash at my parents house.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

do not temp me, kat. seriously.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm staying in my hole. Like my new fish


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> do not temp me, kat. seriously.


Hello do you have any idea how many fish farms are in Tampa! We could head to Golid Fams for some awesome rainbows as well!  Temp you? lol I live in Tampa perm in my head. When I am not in Florida I am planning when I will be there next. I met hubby two months before I was supposed to move to Florida. One of these days I'll get there perm.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Explains my migraine.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I'm staying in my hole. Like my new fish


except for the gsp right?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

oh yes..the GSP. I guess somebody might be mad if I didn't get her that. 

I still will stay in my hole for the storm.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

when i read that i pannicked ........had hubby checking the snow in haliburton lmao ..............
I love snow !!!!!!! and best time to play outside in a snow storm ......as long as it isnt freezing so the dogs can play too!!!!!!!!
we are all excited ....while you all hide inside we will be out playing in it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> Hello do you have any idea how many fish farms are in Tampa! We could head to Golid Fams for some awesome rainbows as well!  Temp you? lol I live in Tampa perm in my head. When I am not in Florida I am planning when I will be there next. I met hubby two months before I was supposed to move to Florida. One of these days I'll get there perm.


No you will not missy! D: LOL


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> No you will not missy! D: LOL


 You caught that huh?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> when i read that i pannicked ........had hubby checking the snow in haliburton lmao ..............
> I love snow !!!!!!! and best time to play outside in a snow storm ......as long as it isnt freezing so the dogs can play too!!!!!!!!
> we are all excited ....while you all hide inside we will be out playing in it


That's the spirit. During the time I lived in QC, I learned that if we spend the whole time hating and hiding from winter we miss ~30% of the year. Go snowshoeing, or XC skiing, skating...build a snowman, whatever, it doesn't have to cost a fortune, just _decide _you're going to enjoy it. If there's an activity you can look forward to, the snow isn't all that bad.

I'm not going to say the drive to work was fun yesterday, but at least you can dress for winter and be prepared. There are times during the summer when standing naked in the shade is still too hot!  (IMO)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Meh ... I like snow. But it's a frikin North pole out there. I actually ran out of front lawn space to shovel my snow. That's just unbelievable, and all because the stoooopid friking snow plowing trucker keeps pushing the entire street's snow to my side of the street ever since winter started.
And where did the sun shine the most? On the other side of the street. There are times when there are still snow on my side and I can see green grass on the other side of the street. Grrrrrr

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Meh ... I like snow. But it's a frikin North pole out there. I actually ran out of front lawn space to shovel my snow. That's just unbelievable, and all because the stoooopid friking snow plowing trucker keeps pushing the entire street's snow to my side of the street ever since winter started.
> And where did the sun shine the most? On the other side of the street. There are times when there are still snow on my side and I can see green grass on the other side of the street. Grrrrrr


Wow, we have an astonishly similar situation... what street do you live on?  I think the weight of the snow that I've shoveled on to our front garden might push the ground 2" deeper

The city actual cleared all of the giant piles on our street on Sunday only to have the neighbours who actual have driveways start more piles yesterday. I'm so frustrated at the one neighbours actions that I plowed into the pile to flatten it down and push it back into his driveway. I see a snow war starting soon.
Waking up this morning to the drift made by the plow and having to dig out the vehicle again is very frustrating.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Meh ... I like snow. But it's a frikin North pole out there. I actually ran out of front lawn space to shovel my snow. That's just unbelievable, and all because the stoooopid friking snow plowing trucker keeps pushing the entire street's snow to my side of the street ever since winter started.
> And where did the sun shine the most? On the other side of the street. There are times when there are still snow on my side and I can see green grass on the other side of the street. Grrrrrr


Yeah Ok, I'll give you that one. I've had the same problem this year. But across the street from me is a _*park*_. Instead of pushing snow into a great big park, they push it onto the side where the houses _and _the sidewalk are and we all have pretty hefty piles of snow...while the park is pretty much flat.

You must get the same arsehole plow driver I get.


----------

